# IT flame



## szocske42 (2013 Október 28)

Sziasztok!

Vagyunk itt paran marcona informatikusok, akik gyakran kisiklatunk jobb sorsra erdemes forumtemakat a kivulalloknak valoszinuleg erthetetlen morgolodasunkkal.

Azert csinalom ezt a topicot, hogy legyen hova atjonni ilyenkor.
Kezdetnek:
http://canadahun.com/temak/munkalehetőségek-újonnan-érkezőknek.53558/#post-3948066


----------

